# 1st Quiz - when they were young



## David H (Nov 9, 2015)

*1.  SOLVED*







*2. SOLVED*






*3. SOLVED*






*4. SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Nov 9, 2015)

*Clue Time:*


*SOLVED*

* SOLVED*

*SOLVED*

*SOLVED*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 9, 2015)

2. Must be one of the Jonas brothers.  (My kids watched the film). Nick, the diabetic one?  (Not sure of the others names).


----------



## David H (Nov 9, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 2. Must be one of the Jonas brothers.  (My kids watched the film). Nick, the diabetic one?  (Not sure of the others names).


Well done Matt It's Joe Jonas.


----------



## David H (Nov 9, 2015)

*Further Clues:*
*I've put the initials against each unsolved photo.*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 9, 2015)

4. Channing Tatum (Credit to my 16 year old daughter for this as I'd not heard of any of the films or even of the person themselves).


----------



## David H (Nov 9, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 4. Channing Tatum (Credit to my 16 year old daughter for this as I'd not heard of any of the films or even of the person themselves).



Well done Matt's daughter absolutely right.


----------



## David H (Nov 10, 2015)

*Even More Clues:*

*1.* *No relation to the man dancing on the ceiling and a friend off Paris Hilton*
*3. No relation of a guitar playing Rolling Stone - she is married to Charlie ? *


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2015)

David H said:


> *Even More Clues:*
> 
> *1.* *No relation to the man dancing on the ceiling and a friend off Paris Hilton*
> *3. No relation of a guitar playing Rolling Stone - she is married to Charlie ? *


1 - Nicole Richie
3 - Denise Richards?


----------



## David H (Nov 10, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 1 - Nicole Richie
> 3 - Denise Richards?


Well done Alan.


----------

